# Busted in Worth County - what's your opinion?



## dove killer

In November 2008, some friends and I had a visit from the local DNR ranger while dove hunting in Worth County.  Yes, we were hunting over bait (split peanuts), we all knew it and we took our citations without a fuss.

Personally, I don't have an ethical problem with hunting over bait.  I know it is against the law, I know there is always a chance to be caught.  Typically, there is a $75-$150 fine paid at the local courthouse, and all is well.  No different than a speeding ticket.    

Here's the catch - for migratory birds in Worth County, the DNR sends the citation to the US Fish & Wildlife Service, rather than the local courthouse.  Seven months later I received my ticket in the mail from USFWS for $625.  It seems rather excessive to me.  Especially when the same violation just a few miles away would be a fraction of the fine.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Wild Turkey

Break the law pay the fine. Should be $1000.00 if I was CZAR.


----------



## hawgrider1200

I'd say that sounds like some darned expensive dove breasts.


----------



## seaweaver

Hire two look outs. It has to be cheeper.
I don't see them (dnr) stopping at any county line as far as tipping of the feds.

cw


----------



## hummdaddy

hawgrider1200 said:


> I'd say that sounds like some darned expensive dove breasts.



yep and did not get to eat any of them i bet


----------



## dirtroad

Hunt a few miles closer/farther than where you were,OR just hunt legal.


----------



## Bruz

Here's a thought......Abide by the law and you wouldn't have a concern..........or a $625 ticket.

Robert


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

You knew, you pay.

Just dumb,

No we know why your name is dove killer and not dove hunter.


----------



## WTM45

Bruz said:


> Here's a thought......Abide by the law and you wouldn't have a concern..........or a $625 ticket.
> 
> Robert




True.  True.


----------



## multihunter

*You answered your own question*



dove killer said:


> In November 2008, some friends and I had a visit from the local DNR ranger while dove hunting in Worth County.  Yes, we were hunting over bait (split peanuts), we all knew it and we took our citations without a fuss.
> 
> Personally, I don't have an ethical problem with hunting over bait.  I know it is against the law, I know there is always a chance to be caught.  Typically, there is a $75-$150 fine paid at the local courthouse, and all is well.  No different than a speeding ticket.
> 
> Here's the catch - for migratory birds in Worth County, the DNR sends the citation to the US Fish & Wildlife Service, rather than the local courthouse.  Seven months later I received my ticket in the mail from USFWS for $625.  It seems rather excessive to me.  Especially when the same violation just a few miles away would be a fraction of the fine.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



My thoughts are it sounds like if the fine was only $75 you would do it again & all is well.  For a $625 fine you'll probably think twice before doing it again.  If DUI was only a $100 fine & a slap on the wrist then nobody would care if they got caught.  If you've ever had one you know that you definitely don't want another.


----------



## dixiejacket

*Fine*

No sympathy here.  Personally, I don't understand the enjoyment of taking game illegally.


----------



## Buckfever

*Baited field fine*

If I'm not mistaken doves are a federal bird and all fines are suppose to go to Macon on this, or that's what I was told by the DNR. That's why I don't go to dove shoots anymore, because you never know when ones baited. I personally don't have that kind of money to through away for a little dove breast even if it was only $75.  I give a vote for Wild Turkey as Czar!!!   LOL


----------



## redlevel

I feel like I ought to be able to make my own corn likker, but the feds and the state say I can't, so I just buy me a quart of Evan Williams about every three or four months.  Pretty good cheap likker, and I don't have to worry about paying a fine or going to the big house.

Same logic applies to hunting doves over bait.  

Don't do it, or if you do, get ready for the consequences.


----------



## KDarsey

Jump in the water and you gonna get wet.....
 Baitin' is Baitin' and you 'sposed to know better. Doves are Federal wherever you are (in US).
And some people wonder why hunters get a bad name...


----------



## Jeff Phillips

If that fine does not change your atitude regarding baiting, maybe next time they will pull your hunting privilages for 3 or 4 years. If that does not work, maybe some jail time will get it done.

Your feeling that there is nothing ethically wrong with breaking the law has nothing to do with the fact that you are breaking the law

Did the judge ask for your opinion


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

What's my opinion?

You asked for it.

You need to stay indoors when it rains.


----------



## Jody Hawk

That's the problem with DNR fines, they are not consistent in each county. Look at the GON hall of shame each month, seems different counties have a different fine for the same offense. It should be consistent throughout the state. I agree with the others though, next time obey the law and you won't have this worry.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

dove killer said:


> In November 2008, some friends and I had a visit from the local DNR ranger while dove hunting in Worth County.  Yes, we were hunting over bait (split peanuts), we all knew it and we took our citations without a fuss.
> 
> Personally, I don't have an ethical problem with hunting over bait.  I know it is against the law, I know there is always a chance to be caught.  Typically, there is a $75-$150 fine paid at the local courthouse, and all is well.  No different than a speeding ticket.
> 
> Here's the catch - for migratory birds in Worth County, the DNR sends the citation to the US Fish & Wildlife Service, rather than the local courthouse.  Seven months later I received my ticket in the mail from USFWS for $625.  It seems rather excessive to me.  Especially when the same violation just a few miles away would be a fraction of the fine.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



I am reminded of a well known shooter that actually got to go to federal court in Macon for dove violations.  The judge told him that if he ever came back, to make sure he brought his toothbrush.

As you say, you knew there was always a chance to be caught.  Would you feel better if the federal rangers had actually been in the field and handed out the citations?

I wish all migratory bird violations went through federal court.


----------



## grim

My thoughts are that I think it took too long for them to mail you the ticket.


----------



## Milkman

First ever post wins you this much coveted award


----------



## MudDucker

DNR does this in every county that they think the local judges are too lenient.  I don't agree with them doing this only because they are paid to enforce the laws of this State and not the Federal law.  When the fine is paid in State courts it goes to fund the cost of our State court system.  When it is paid in Federal court it goes into the big black hole.

This is also one reason the DNR stays in constant trouble with the legislature and one of the reasons they are on the furlough list now.  There have been serious discussions at the legislative level of outlawing this practice.


----------



## mallymaster4

People like you are ones that make non-hunters DESPISE hunters.  The object of the hunt is just that the HUNT.  Whats the sport in standing at a food trough at dinner time unless your a highly poor shot. Even then that doesn't leave room for unethical hunting.  I hope at least you have learned your lesson. I am a young sportsman and was taught to respect the rules/regulations and how to give back to the sport at a young age.  Not take everything because I COULD. Taking everything on one hunt leaves nothing for the next, but apparently you didn't think of that or care, whichever. If you don't learn and respect your right to hunt, then i hope the FEDs take that right and take you to the cleaners in fines.


----------



## JamesG

Adam that you?


----------



## deadend

You got off light in my opinion.  As far as I'm concerned you STOLE those birds from myself and other ethical hunters.  Do you cheat on your wife and taxes as well?  You must not be much of a hunter to engage in behavior like that.  If I was a judge you'd get far more than that.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

You deserve what you got, especially since you said that you knew the field was baited.


----------



## flattop

JamesG said:


> Adam that you?


----------



## ryano

JamesG said:


> Adam that you?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

MudDucker said:


> DNR does this in every county that they think the local judges are too lenient.  I don't agree with them doing this only because they are paid to enforce the laws of this State and not the Federal law.  When the fine is paid in State courts it goes to fund the cost of our State court system.  When it is paid in Federal court it goes into the big black hole.
> 
> This is also one reason the DNR stays in constant trouble with the legislature and one of the reasons they are on the furlough list now.  There have been serious discussions at the legislative level of outlawing this practice.



this is the real issue... where the money goes.

the state of Georgia pays those Smokey's salaries and therefore, the state of Georgia should get any and all revenue from any citations handed out by said Smokey's.

the fact that your $625 went into the "big black hole," as MudDucker eloquently put it, means it will never be used to fund anything in the State of Georgia and it means those DNR officers' were working for the Fed while getting paid by the State.


----------



## whchunter

*Deserving*

You're deserving of the ticket just as we all are who disobey the law no matter how insignificant it may seem to us. 
WE ALL NEED TO REMEMBER THAT NEXT TIME WE'RE PULLED OVER FOR SPEEDING, NOT MAKING A FULL STOP AT THAT STOP LIGHT OR STOP SIGN OR OTHER VIOLATION OF THE LAW. WE NEED TO REMEMBER OUR CONDEMING REMARKS ON THIS POST AND BITE OUR TONGUES.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Looks to me either this guy is a troll or it is someone who has a screen name that is a bit more well known and does not wanna fess up with his normal name!!!


----------



## BRIAN1

mallymaster4 said:


> people like you are ones that make non-hunters despise hunters.  The object of the hunt is just that the hunt.  Whats the sport in standing at a food trough at dinner time unless your a highly poor shot. Even then that doesn't leave room for unethical hunting.  I hope at least you have learned your lesson. I am a young sportsman and was taught to respect the rules/regulations and how to give back to the sport at a young age.  Not take everything because i could. Taking everything on one hunt leaves nothing for the next, but apparently you didn't think of that or care, whichever. If you don't learn and respect your right to hunt, then i hope the feds take that right and take you to the cleaners in fines.



this sums it all up.

Brian1


----------



## LJay

Please-------Do Not feed the "Troll"!!!!!!!


----------



## redneckcamo

well you aughta abide by the rules .....!!!

... they caught me speedin an I had too pay !! 

did you expect sympathy from these hunters on here who abide by the rules ?  I hope not !! ;-(


----------



## cav268

Isn't it odd that you really have no issue with breaking the law..you are more concerned that the ticket is too much. If they changed the laws to allow us to hunt over bait i am sure you wouldn't be the only one doing it. You personally see nothing wrong with hunting over bait but the DNR does and apparently the feds do as well. I personally see nothing wrong with driving 100 miles an hour everywhere i go...but i don't because it is against the law. 

Stupid is as Stupid does....Forrest Gump


----------



## SilverbulletJR

I think that when you decide to break the rules then you accept the concequences of your actions if you are caught. Whatever the fine is, you made the decision to risk it and now are on the hook for your punishment. As stated before in other replies, you are spoiling this priveledge for the rest of us and whatever punishment it takes to get you to make the right decision is the right punishment. I think most folks deserve a second chance to prove themselves, but second offenders should lose the priveledge for life. Just my opinion.


----------



## Benjie Boswell

How many did you get to kill for $625? I've seen people put a whole lot more money than that in a legal field and not fire a shot.


----------



## gahuntindude

Wild Turkey said:


> Break the law pay the fine. Should be $1000.00 if I was CZAR.



Also they should have suspended your hunting privileges in the USA for atleast a year or more. I can't even believe that you would want to ask for everybodies thought, my final thoughts are this was just plain stupid on your behalf. This is what gives the legal hunter's a bad name. sounds like you need to quit crying.


----------



## Whiteeagle

Just more fuel fo the antihunters! If you can't stand the heat...... If you knowingly and willingly break the law and find it ethical then you should have all hunting and fishing rights revoked. Ask any American Indian for an opinion.


----------



## KDarsey

gahuntindude said:


> Also they should have suspended your hunting privileges in the USA for atleast a year or more. I can't even believe that you would want to ask for everybodies thought, my final thoughts are this was just plain stupid on your behalf. This is what gives the legal hunter's a bad name. sounds like you need to quit crying.



He has probably fired his last shot on this forum, seems that sympathy card he was looking for ain't here.
 A real one-shot-wonder. I guess he won't even get any cheese with that whine.......

And by the way I don't think we will be taking up a collection for him either....


----------



## 00Beau




----------



## Hunter922

Two things:
A quote I read a long time ago applies.. 

" Son you don't have to become a brain surgeon but just don't act like you need one."

The good news is you should make the Darwin awards at the end of the year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

dove killer said:


> What are your thoughts?


 
I think Forrest Gumps mama was right.


----------



## Mark K

Yes Worth Co has that good ole boy law, which means it goes to the feds. To many little slaps on the wrist in the local courts.

Personally, I'm not with the holier than thou crowd here. If you hunt over bait and stick within the limits have at it. Everyone here is the perfect hunter and role model. I'm not. I'm sure everyone that's posted a negative comment has never hunted a plantation or over a food plot for deer. BTW your hard worked food plot you shoot deer over is bait - just not illegal bait - but bait none the less. I can't recall anyone on here boycotting or talking about the local plantations, but y'all will bash this guy. What's the difference? For all you holier than thou hunters - remember there are shooting times, road restrictions, boundry line restrictions, etc on the books. Little laws, but laws none the less. Now, WHO on here has never broken a game law knowingly or unknowingly? I can't raise my hand, can you?


----------



## howl

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> this is the real issue... where the money goes.
> 
> the state of Georgia pays those Smokey's salaries and therefore, the state of Georgia should get any and all revenue from any citations handed out by said Smokey's.
> 
> the fact that your $625 went into the "big black hole," as MudDucker eloquently put it, means it will never be used to fund anything in the State of Georgia and it means those DNR officers' were working for the Fed while getting paid by the State.



+1 I say we up the fine to $1200 and let the Feds work for their money.


----------



## dawg2

dove killer said:


> In November 2008, some friends and I had a visit from the local DNR ranger while dove hunting in Worth County.  Yes, we were hunting over bait (split peanuts), we all knew it and we took our citations without a fuss.
> 
> Personally, I don't have an ethical problem with hunting over bait.  I know it is against the law, I know there is always a chance to be caught.  Typically, there is a $75-$150 fine paid at the local courthouse, and all is well.  No different than a speeding ticket.
> 
> Here's the catch - for migratory birds in Worth County, the DNR sends the citation to the US Fish & Wildlife Service, rather than the local courthouse.  Seven months later I received my ticket in the mail from USFWS for $625.  It seems rather excessive to me.  Especially when the same violation just a few miles away would be a fraction of the fine.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Idiot comes to mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mark K said:


> Yes Worth Co has that good ole boy law, which means it goes to the feds. To many little slaps on the wrist in the local courts.
> 
> Personally, I'm not with the holier than thou crowd here. If you hunt over bait and stick within the limits have at it. Everyone here is the perfect hunter and role model. I'm not. I'm sure everyone that's posted a negative comment has never hunted a plantation or over a food plot for deer. BTW your hard worked food plot you shoot deer over is bait - just not illegal bait - but bait none the less. I can't recall anyone on here boycotting or talking about the local plantations, but y'all will bash this guy. What's the difference? For all you holier than thou hunters - remember there are shooting times, road restrictions, boundry line restrictions, etc on the books. Little laws, but laws none the less. Now, WHO on here has never broken a game law knowingly or unknowingly? I can't raise my hand, can you?


 
Actually Yes, I can.


----------



## Mark K

You, scooter1, must be the perfect hunter. I commend you for your integrity.


----------



## Medicine Man

Are ya'll really buying that for his first post ever??
If you fall for this kind of non sense you need to start visiting the waterfowl forum.. We could use you..


----------



## Hunter922

Mark K said:


> . Now, WHO on here has never broken a game law knowingly or unknowingly? I can't raise my hand, can you?



While we are answering questions care to enlighten us on all of the game laws you have broken?


----------



## dawg2

Medicine Man said:


> Are ya'll really buying that for his first post ever??
> If you fall for this kind of non sense you need to start visiting the waterfowl forum.. We could use you..


No, not buying it.  Hence my post a couple above yours.


----------



## Mark K

Sure hunter922, I grew up hunting from about age 4-5. I'm
sure somewhere over the years I probably shot a squirrel or two outa season with a BB gun (back when a BB gun would actually kill a squirrel.) Probably song birds too. I never knew about shooting times for anything. If it was light enough to see it was light enough to shoot. I had one of the best duck holes around and could kill a limit every weekend and smetimes during the week. Of course when their coming in to feed, and you can shoot, you can get a limit quick and get out without disturbing the majority of the birds. God only knows how many non-poisonous snakes I've killed - long since changed my ways on that one. Riding our property one time I shot one out the window of the truck - no it wasn't night. Never said I was a poacher - just said I've broken a few laws in the day. 

Now as far as the baiting thing. Other than being illegal - what's the difference in food grown or food thrown? I mean peanuts on a peanut field or corn,peas, beans etc in the middle of the woods in a plot. If it was so illegal why can and do all the plantations get away with it? No I'm not complaining - I just can't fathom that there are this many pure hunters on this site, I'm in awe!


----------



## shortround1

dixiejacket said:


> No sympathy here.  Personally, I don't understand the enjoyment of taking game illegally.


great dixie, for someone that has put on many dove hunts in the past. it is so tuff to get a field right, drought and such. if i wuz zarr i would allow plowed fields  with top sowed millet or wheat. we have lost too many hunters and their kids that worry about baiting. your limit is 12 birds, what difference does it make if your field has been manuplated, sunflower sprayed dead, plowed and smooth harrowed or burned.the dove population decreases by 80% if they are hunted or not.the local game warden and the feds just use this as taxation.


----------



## cpowel10

Mark K said:


> Sure hunter922, I grew up hunting from about age 4-5. I'm
> sure somewhere over the years I probably shot a squirrel or two outa season with a BB gun (back when a BB gun would actually kill a squirrel.) Probably song birds too. I never knew about shooting times for anything. If it was light enough to see it was light enough to shoot. I had one of the best duck holes around and could kill a limit every weekend and smetimes during the week. Of course when their coming in to feed, and you can shoot, you can get a limit quick and get out without disturbing the majority of the birds. God only knows how many non-poisonous snakes I've killed - long since changed my ways on that one. Riding our property one time I shot one out the window of the truck - no it wasn't night. Never said I was a poacher - just said I've broken a few laws in the day.
> 
> Now as far as the baiting thing. Other than being illegal - what's the difference in food grown or food thrown? I mean peanuts on a peanut field or corn,peas, beans etc in the middle of the woods in a plot. If it was so illegal why can and do all the plantations get away with it? No I'm not complaining - I just can't fathom that there are this many pure hunters on this site, I'm in awe!



I completely agree with your last paragraph.


----------



## Medicine Man

Does anyone care to share with us the laws for Alabama on this issue. I'm not feeding into this person's first ever post but...Nor does that change the fact that it's illegal here. SOOOOO if they wrote you a 1200.00 ticket it's illegal and you knew it. Good day.


----------



## Mark K

I think y'all are missing the point. Why $600 one county and $75 the next. Look in the hall of shame in your magazine and see the difference. He said he knew the consequences - just asking y'alls opinion on the difference in fines.

 My advice is pick another county to dove hunt in. Or start saving now for next year. Or find a good pair of running shoes.


----------



## Murphy

Ive done the same thing as a cop Someone has family in High places just charge them federally it'll usually fix their bad habits 

I have been at a few hunts where the Game Warden was hollered out and everybody went to throwing birds in the woods  They yelled at me and my Dad a couple of times we had no reason to run or toss birds we were both legal I learned that day that just cause you can doesn't mean you should and Im raising my daughter the same way


----------



## Medicine Man

Mark K said:


> I think y'all are missing the point. Why $600 one county and $75 the next.You have a good point here Look in the hall of shame in your magazine and see the difference. He said he knew the consequences  Then why the complaining just pay it- just asking y'alls opinion on the difference in fines.
> 
> My advice is pick another county to dove hunt in Federal bird they could charge you in the federal system also. Or start saving now for next year Yet another good idea/point. Or find a good pair of running shoes.



I think his point was, he (the first poster ) felt like the charge for breaking this law was excessive.


----------



## CAL

Just wondering what the landowner got for a fine.I could be wrong but I think the landowners fine would be $20,000.00 for have a baited bird shoot!


----------



## redlevel

This is where I will go libertarian on y'all--if those birds are on a man's property, then they should belong to him.  If he wants to scatter a little corn and let his friends shoot, he should be able to.  Same goes for deer, rabbits, etc.   

I am for one set of game laws for landowners and another set for city folks.


----------



## Benjie Boswell

redlevel said:


> This is where I will go libertarian on y'all--if those birds are on a man's property, then they should belong to him.  If he wants to scatter a little corn and let his friends shoot, he should be able to.  Same goes for deer, rabbits, etc.
> 
> I am for one set of game laws for landowners and another set for city folks.




preach on brother!


----------



## jkkj

the fine was still cheaper than paying to plant a field. I think you should be able to bait for doves but the laws need to be very hard on people who kill over the limit..


----------



## emtguy

all tickets in worth county go to the feds b/c the judge in that county mostly throws all tickets out b/c him and the dnr got into a peeing match over something a while back...i hunt in colquitt, mitchell, tift and cook countys. The fines there are 75-125 bucks, trust me i know!

Problem all these walk on water guys dont see is if you like to dove hunt and are in the right circles( meaning other guys that like to hunt doves every weekend)you have 2 choices, hunt over baited feilds or stay home!
Me i hunt wherever i can except worth county, if you are going to have a hunt with 6-800 birds coming in then you have got to feed em or plant a feild for them which cost 1000 bucks or more to do it right and  then after 2 good hunts its a dead feild.
Now starting last year i do quit at the limit b/c i dont wana over the limit fine and a bait fine but since i enjoy hunting em so much i will risk going to a baited feild kill my 15 and leave...dont see a diffrence in killing 15 over bait or not over bait..there is still 15 dead birds.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=279241&highlight=


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

David Mills said:


> You deserve what you got, especially since you said that you knew the field was baited.



X2

As for the people that are arguing that baiting and planting are the same, here's my opinion on that.  A planted field will draw birds and other animals from the time it's planted until the time it's harvested.  Bait will only draw them until it's all been eaten.  I've seen doves get baited off a perfectly prepared field 3 days before opening day several times.  My landowner spends several thousand dollars to plant a millet field, then bail it and plow strips the week before the season.  Some idiot down the road throws out $200 worth of commercial bird seed on Wednesday, and they're covered up in birds on Saturday.  Then, Monday, the bird seed is gone, and the birds are back at my landowner's field.  The problem is that several hundred hunters come down on opening day, and only a few can shoot on Monday.  We could get much better shooting if the idiot down the road wasnt' baiting.


----------



## deadend

emtguy said:


> all tickets in worth county go to the feds b/c the judge in that county mostly throws all tickets out b/c him and the dnr got into a peeing match over something a while back...i hunt in colquitt, mitchell, tift and cook countys. The fines there are 75-125 bucks, trust me i know!
> 
> Problem all these walk on water guys dont see is if you like to dove hunt and are in the right circles( meaning other guys that like to hunt doves every weekend)you have 2 choices, hunt over baited feilds or stay home!
> Me i hunt wherever i can except worth county, if you are going to have a hunt with 6-800 birds coming in then you have got to feed em or plant a feild for them which cost 1000 bucks or more to do it right and  then after 2 good hunts its a dead feild.
> Now starting last year i do quit at the limit b/c i dont wana over the limit fine and a bait fine but since i enjoy hunting em so much i will risk going to a baited feild kill my 15 and leave...dont see a diffrence in killing 15 over bait or not over bait..there is still 15 dead birds.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=279241&highlight=



So you regularly hunt over bait and are proud of it?  I like to deer hunt but I don't do it over bait.  I'm sure heroin would be a rush but I'm not going to try it.  Wake up!  YOU ARE THE PROBLEM!  I am not walking on water just stating fact.  Man up and hunt like most of the rest of us.  You have been bragging about your habits of hunting over bait and taking over the limit for a while on this forum so I can only deduce that you are mighty proud of it even though you say it's not right to bait turkeys.  Yes, we are paying attention.


----------



## sman

Wow, I guess I am just a bad person because I have been to a few baited fields before.  Always try to be legal, but yes I have been to a baited shoot once or twice in 20 years.  I will pray for forgiveness tonight before I go to bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The misnomer was created when folks strayed from the concept of hunting to the practice of shooting.


----------



## fi8shmasty

*dove*



cpowel10 said:


> I completely agree with your last paragraph.



 I completly agree with your last paragraph also.


----------



## MudDucker

redlevel said:


> This is where I will go libertarian on y'all--if those birds are on a man's property, then they should belong to him.  If he wants to scatter a little corn and let his friends shoot, he should be able to.  Same goes for deer, rabbits, etc.
> 
> I am for one set of game laws for landowners and another set for city folks.



Amen


----------



## hevishot

redlevel said:


> This is where I will go libertarian on y'all--if those birds are on a man's property, then they should belong to him.  If he wants to scatter a little corn and let his friends shoot, he should be able to.  Same goes for deer, rabbits, etc.
> 
> I am for one set of game laws for landowners and another set for city folks.



finally, a voice of reason...


----------



## LJay

PLEASE------------Don't feed the Troll!!!!!!!


----------



## redlevel

scooter1 said:


> The misnomer was created when folks strayed from the concept of hunting to the practice of shooting.



I have seldom heard dove "hunting" referred to as anything other than "shooting."    "So-and-so is having a dove shoot."  "Are y'all having a dove shoot this year?"

The problem isn't with referring to dove shooting as such, the problem is when that same mentality is transferred to other game.   Most deer hunters have a "dove shoot" mentality--they think there should be a parade of deer for them to choose from.  If they don't see twenty or thirty deer each weekend, their "hunt" hasn't been successful.

I don't really condone baiting, although I'm dead serious about landowners having more rights on their own property.   The thing is, the laws about baiting, and the regulations for "manipulating" a field are so comical that baiting might as well be legal.  I understand that using a silage chopper on mature corn, and just blowing everything back on the field, or even adjusting a combine to "waste" a lot of grain is legal.  If I climb up on the combine and grab a hand full of grain out of the tank and throw it on the field, the field is suddenly technically baited.  Ridiculous.


----------



## rdhood

grim said:


> My thoughts are that I think it took too long for them to mail you the ticket.



ditto.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

anybody out there hasn't broken a game law ain't having enough fun...


----------



## Gentleman4561

You deserve it no questions asked


----------



## dixiejacket

*Fines*



shortround1 said:


> great dixie, for someone that has put on many dove hunts in the past. it is so tuff to get a field right, drought and such. if i wuz zarr i would allow plowed fields  with top sowed millet or wheat. we have lost too many hunters and their kids that worry about baiting. your limit is 12 birds, what difference does it make if your field has been manuplated, sunflower sprayed dead, plowed and smooth harrowed or burned.the dove population decreases by 80% if they are hunted or not.the local game warden and the feds just use this as taxation.



Not sure I understand all of your point but a society cannot exist if citizens are allowed to obey the laws they agree with and ignore those with which they find disagreement.


----------



## Brushcreek

redlevel said:


> This is where I will go libertarian on y'all--if those birds are on a man's property, then they should belong to him.  If he wants to scatter a little corn and let his friends shoot, he should be able to.  Same goes for deer, rabbits, etc.
> 
> I am for one set of game laws for landowners and another set for city folks.



AGREED!


----------



## specialk

redlevel said:


> .....Ridiculous....



my EXACT thoughts on this entire thread....


----------



## rdhood

Every place in the world where hunting has been unregulated and uncontrolled has led to collapse of animal populations. I feel quite confident that if we went the "I should be able to kill as many as I want , any way that I want to kill them, on my own land", there would be no game animals in Georgia. In the early 1900's, there were an estimated 500,000 deer in the *whole* of the United States. That compares with about 1.2-1.5 million in Georgia today... thanks to the very laws that you so casually discard in the name of "libertarian".  More deer are harvested in Georgia every year than existed in this state 30 years ago because of those same laws.  Had we taken a view of "my land, my deer", the whole topic of hunting would be moot.  Deer... and ducks....  and turkeys... and doves... and every other game animal would only be found in zoos. You owe the very fact that this topic exists today to the enforcement of game laws on public and private lands.


----------



## hawgrider1200

*libertarian?*



redlevel said:


> This is where I will go libertarian on y'all--if those birds are on a man's property, then they should belong to him.  If he wants to scatter a little corn and let his friends shoot, he should be able to.  Same goes for deer, rabbits, etc.
> 
> I am for one set of game laws for landowners and another set for city folks.



A true libertarian would be against the Federal Government making laws. Not for one set of laws for city folks and another set for landowners. No law equals anarchy. Even libertarians know we need laws at the local level, just don't need the feds up our colon.


----------



## wildcatt

*Broken law*

you all should take a trip to hunt deer in northern maine,the locals have jacked so many deer there does not appear to be any.Up there they take your gun your truck and your license,plus a fine.
as to feds I believe you do get a return on the fines as they go into the feds game department and into protecting your game.


----------



## Mark K

No one is talking about taking all you want. Here's an example: Duck hole baited - 3 hunters show up to hunt - hunt over in 45mins max - rest of day hole rested - 2-3 days later - repeat. Limits only taken.

Now: Duck hole not baited - 3 hunters show up to hunt - 3 hunters want limits and take 3-4 hrs to kill limit - 3 hunters also taking possible shots - 3 hunters spooked all of morning flight - 2-3 days later - 3 hunters show up and don't kill squat.

Don't know about y'all but I don't spend my summers working and saving to go watch a sunrise - I go to kill.

Oh yeah, duck hole stays fed until ducks leave in March. Guess where they come back to in the fall?


----------



## Mark K

Oh yeah, I don't believe in baiting for deer or turkeys. Only ducks in Ga and doves. And I never kill over my limit - and my son shoots his own limits.


----------



## Medicine Man

Mark K said:


> Oh yeah, I don't believe in baiting for deer or turkeys. Only ducks in Ga and doves. And I never kill over my limit - and my son shoots his own limits.


I guess what you're saying makes sense but why not deer and Turkey's as long as you don't shoot over the limit.  The thread was that he (troll) thought the fine was excessive. If it's the law and you broke it you have to pay. 
I got a speeding ticket on my way to work this morning . I think the speed limit should be 85 on that road. They thought it should be 55 and I knew that. Therfore what ever they tell me the fine is then so be it.


----------



## Mark K

Deer, I've never had a problem with, scout and I can kill deer. Turkeys I want to call up - the thrill of the hunt. Ducks can be scouted and called but in Ga your sorta at a disadvantage - lack of being in a flyway so to speak. Doves on the other hand, go to where there is food. You've got the food you've got the doves. While I like to shoot doves and ducks. I like to hunt deer and turkeys.

Now Medicine Man, based on the rational of the folks here on this site, your speeding ticket should cost you $1000 and you should lose your license for 2-3 yrs for breaking the law. Afterall you knew the speed limit. Me, I'll go the speed limit and save my money in case of dove killing fines.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

dove killer said:


> In November 2008, some friends and I had a visit from the local DNR ranger while dove hunting in Worth County.  Yes, we were hunting over bait (split peanuts), we all knew it and we took our citations without a fuss.
> 
> Personally, I don't have an ethical problem with hunting over bait.  I know it is against the law, I know there is always a chance to be caught.  Typically, there is a $75-$150 fine paid at the local courthouse, and all is well.  No different than a speeding ticket.
> 
> Here's the catch - for migratory birds in Worth County, the DNR sends the citation to the US Fish & Wildlife Service, rather than the local courthouse.  Seven months later I received my ticket in the mail from USFWS for $625.  It seems rather excessive to me.  Especially when the same violation just a few miles away would be a fraction of the fine.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Life is tough when you do stupid things.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Life is tough when you do stupid things.


 
Ergo post #42

Sylvester, Ga huh? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mark K

Want address scooter1? Phone#? Feel free to come by or call - who knows we may actually hunt together someday.


----------



## emtguy

scooter1 said:


> Actually Yes, I can.



so you leave the deer stand 30 minutes after sundown every afternoon even though there is 20-30 minutes of good shooting light left???

easy to say yes to when no one is there to check ya everyday aint it.


----------



## emtguy

i am saying only that 15 birds are going to be killed when i go dove hunting, it may take 20 minutes on a baited feild or 2 hours on a unbaited feild, i feel as long as i kill the limit then im not hurting anything except my wallet if i get caught.

Now if i could go to unbaited feilds and kill my limit every sat. i would but truth is i can't because everyone baits em. if im invited to a shoot i go thinking its baited b/c 98 percent of them are.

and to the turket responce, i think baiting turkeys takes the challenge out of the hunt...a dove flys fast with or without a baited feild.


----------



## hawgrider1200

The regulations say if you have a field that ur using accepted agricultural practices on it is not baiting. So u can have food in a field long as it ain't something u purposefully spread to attract birds.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Sort of interesting the number of people that don't have a problem baiting, but swear that they faithfully follow the limits.

If I follow the reasoning, if I go to a baited field this Saturday, and kill 30, and don't go next Saturday, it's all the same because those extra 15 birds are going to die anyway.


----------



## LJay

This is funny!!!! the guy that started the thread came in and posted. Then within a minute he left. He hasn't been back. NOW you people are at each others throats about something a troll has thrown at you. What is wrong with this picture folks?????


----------



## patchestc

i've enjoyed a lot of hunting and fishing in my life, and i don't 
think i have ever killed or caught the limit on anything.

i won't say i've never broken a game law, but the deer head
that hangs on the wall in my home was 100% legal, taken on
public land, and probably never saw a kernel of corn in his life.

baiting just directs the game away from the legal to the illegal
hunters, and that's the main problem i have with it.  many bait
because they feel they have to because their neighbors do it.


----------



## MYCAR47562

Man oh man how did we survive before the goverment told us we can't hunt over bait?.....

Maybe im missing something as i have never hunted but, this is just another stuiped money raising fine... But that's just how it sounds to me.


----------



## patchestc

baiting makes it easy, u can kill more animals with less time and
effort expended.  that's why it's illegal.  to conserve game.
that's why they call 'em conservation rangers.


----------



## CAG

Feedem enforce the limit !!! JMO

If any of ya'll would do research on Worth county .You would find Lots of intrestig facts .

#1 Our deer we brought them here in the 1960's we had none before that did not even have a season .

#2 Our Turkeys same as above .

#3 We are about the biggest county in the southeast US

#4 This much land 1 DNR officer for our county (can't enforce much of anything to much area for 1 person )

#5 We have dove shoots that is just a blood bath but for some reason their is more every year

I could go on and on but needless to say we have done thing our way and have probably  the best hunting land in the Southeast US . Some of Our land Leases for More than most could even imagine . We have more Boone & Crocketts killed each year in our county than what is reported in the whole state . Any game U would like to hunt is usually great . 
It is not  right for anyone to give us a ticket . Or tell us what we can or can't do for Wild Game as far as feed . We created this great hunting paradise . By doing the same thing ya'll are bashing the Troll for . Ya'll hunt ya'lls way and dream about hunting our way it seems to work better . By the way I know of a group of hunters that has killed over 450 hogs since deer season ended this past year Just in Worth County. Guess ya'll would enforce that also. But our farmers don't seem to be able to tell any are missing yet . Think we should treat them like yall's dove also . We can't plant enough feed so we must bait plan and simple . 
Their was a time when our judge could use his better judgement . But not anymore . DNR stoped that in our county by sending it all to the FED's . Dont think it was for the better of our game either

I would keep on but my lunch break is over and this ought to be plenty to keep ya'll stired up for a while


----------



## rdhood

CAG said:


> #1 Our deer we brought them here in the 1960's we had none before that did not even have a season .
> 
> #2 Our Turkeys same as above .
> 
> ...
> 
> It is not right for anyone to give us a ticket . Or tell us what we can or can't do for Wild Game as far as feed . We created this great hunting paradise .



Not quite. 150 years ago, there WERE deer and turkey there.  They were hunted to extinction in the county long ago. If it were not for the DNR and game laws, there would be none there now. The DNR *forced* you to not to continue to destroy your great hunting paradise... it would not have been created voluntarily.


----------



## bumblebeetuna

Better check your history Deer and turkey did not exist and thrive everywhere in the US


----------



## Resica

rdhood said:


> Not quite. 150 years ago, there WERE deer and turkey there.  They were hunted to extinction in the county long ago. If it were not for the DNR and game laws, there would be none there now. The DNR *forced* you to not to continue to destroy your great hunting paradise... it would not have been created voluntarily.


Sounds about right to this Yankee!!


----------



## rdhood

bumblebeetuna said:


> Better check your history Deer and turkey did not exist and thrive everywhere in the US




No, but they certainly did in Georgia.


----------



## LJay

OK, ya'll keep it civil or I'll lock it down.


----------



## CAG

No harm meant LJay . Just wondering how people knew what was in our county before they were born  . I'll put it like this some of our farmers that is 80 or 90 years old today never seen any befor the 60's


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

CAG said:


> By the way I know of a group of hunters that has killed over 450 hogs since deer season ended this past year Just in Worth County. Guess ya'll would enforce that also. But our farmers don't seem to be able to tell any are missing yet .



Enforce what?  Wild hogs are a non-game species and therefore there is no season or limit on them.  Kill as many as you want.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Durnit, now I've got to rethink my brilliant birdfeeder/Daisy red ryder plan for next season....


----------



## dove killer

LJay said:


> This is funny!!!! the guy that started the thread came in and posted. Then within a minute he left. He hasn't been back. NOW you people are at each others throats about something a troll has thrown at you. What is wrong with this picture folks?????



I'm still here.  I have other things to do than read this forum all day.

Troll?  Because I bring up a subject that we don't agree on you resort to name calling?  There is only one being uncivil here.


----------



## Medicine Man

dove killer said:


> I'm still here.  I have other things to do than read this forum all day.
> 
> Troll?  Because I bring up a subject that we don't agree on you resort to name calling?  There is only one being uncivil here.



Go back to bed...


----------



## Gentleman4561

Medicine Man said:


> Go back to bed...


----------



## possumkiller

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> this is the real issue... where the money goes.
> 
> the state of Georgia pays those Smokey's salaries and therefore, the state of Georgia should get any and all revenue from any citations handed out by said Smokey's.
> 
> the fact that your $625 went into the "big black hole," as MudDucker eloquently put it, means it will never be used to fund anything in the State of Georgia and it means those DNR officers' were working for the Fed while getting paid by the State.



True, the rangers are paid by state money but they are also paid by federal money. They are all Deputy U.S. Fish and Wildlife Agents. In fact, most of their funding comes from the Feds. You would be EXTREMELY suprised to learn that the state only pays salary and benefits and very little equipment. Most of their equipment is purchased by Federal funds.


----------



## sagebrush

ok most of the time we smell what we eat or look at it b4 we eat it.Im sure all the honest people ????have never used a decoy or deer pee bought off the shelf maybe even deer cocaine,licks,peanut butter,etc.!!!!! ITS OK!!! u dont have to answer cause I"LL be a hippocrit also cause i do the same.Only difference is 99% of the time these things are not enforced and it is a LURE  food or site we do this 2 make it easier 4 us.So what is the difference in tossing cracked nuts to attract a dove or fake PURCHASED pee in a bottle for a deer they r both illegal,if u are not takin over the limit in watever u hunt and are within reason what does it matter.Thats the problem we have more numbers of game animals than in the earlier years and less hunters.Ever think maybe our kids get bored up at 530 out the door on the field till 10:00 and see 4 crows a killdy hawk and 2 sparrows,I probably wouldnt wont to go either bottom  line stay in ur limits be ethical and Gods land will continue to be enjoyed.


----------



## emtguy

hawgrider1200 said:


> The regulations say if you have a field that ur using accepted agricultural practices on it is not baiting. So u can have food in a field long as it ain't something u purposefully spread to attract birds.




...when did planting a 40 acre feild in sunflowers and corn then mowing or mulching it down become " normal or accepted farming operations" ? 
It's not so is that baiting?
Its planted like a normal farm but not harvisting it kinda makes it not normal dont it?

whats the difference in purposefully planting for birds and purposefully spreading the same feed except money for fertilizer and seeds and diesel etc...

always wondered if a dnr could get you for this if he wanted to.


----------



## lightningstrike13

I think you posted because you just wanted to be whipped you should have known better...Oh by the way how does 600+$$ dove taste??


----------



## MudDucker

possumkiller said:


> True, the rangers are paid by state money but they are also paid by federal money. They are all Deputy U.S. Fish and Wildlife Agents. In fact, most of their funding comes from the Feds. You would be EXTREMELY suprised to learn that the state only pays salary and benefits and very little equipment. Most of their equipment is purchased by Federal funds.



Then you would be extremely surprised to learn that most of the fed money comes from taxes collected from Georgians.  Whatever equipment they use, the bottom line is that they are employees of the State of Georgia and not the federal government.


----------



## bumblebeetuna

alright guys, i know all you guys north of the border of worth county wake up every morning and pee excellence but, every one of you have thought about baitin, I know ur are all just so innocent and aint never done no wrong. GUYS its like your first beer you dont know what your missing until you try it.  Quit crying


----------



## Resica

bumblebeetuna said:


> alright guys, i know all you guys north of the border of worth county wake up every morning and pee excellence but, every one of you have thought about baitin, I know ur are all just so innocent and aint never done no wrong. GUYS its like your first beer you dont know what your missing until you try it.  Quit crying


----------



## cpowel10

bumblebeetuna said:


> alright guys, i know all you guys north of the border of worth county wake up every morning and pee excellence but, every one of you have thought about baitin, I know ur are all just so innocent and aint never done no wrong. GUYS its like your first beer you dont know what your missing until you try it.  Quit crying



What?


----------



## MIG

bumblebeetuna said:


> .. you dont know what your missing until you try it.



I know what I AIN'T missing... $625


----------



## Mark K

Those I know that have "shoots" don't do it for the birds anyway. They do it for the thrill of getting away with it. It's a game. Our GW here knows everyone and knows they're watching for him. Actually, I talked with a couple of farmers recently and they're actually planning on having some legal shoots this year. So if your invited on a shoot in Worth this year you could actually leave the running shoes at home.


----------



## Resica

How refreshing, legal shoots!


----------



## CAG

Legal shoots! That don't sound like much fun . According to all the yankees on hear . All the birds will be at the baited fields . I guess the Dove can tell which fields were grown and which ones was thrown


----------



## Resica




----------



## emtguy

CAG said:


> Legal shoots! That don't sound like much fun . According to all the yankees on hear . All the birds will be at the baited fields . I guess the Dove can tell which fields were grown and which ones was thrown



well a baited feild will have twice if not three times the birds as a non-baited feild as the norm.

i know its wrong to feed birds but thats the fact, a fed feild will draw the birds quicker so i guess you are correct a bird knows the difference in thrown and grown by what i have seen in the last 15 years.


----------



## letsgohuntin

*RE: Running Shoes*

couple of posts mentioned running and got me thinking... if you run away from the warden but eventually get caught hiding in the woods or sneeking back to the truck, are you charged with eluding an officer and perhaps turning your case into a felony?


----------



## deadend

I can only pray that GW's are reading this thread and planning to look into more illegal baiting since it is such a game.  I don't think it would be too hard to bust a few of these yahoos.  I hope you guys can contribute some stiff fine money to the conservation cause which you helped create.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

what a foolish post!!!....i think this one expecting a more people to agree with him


----------



## Mark K

Heck this post wasn't foolish. No one has yet to answer the question of why one county charges $600 and another charges $75

Shouldn't they all be the same? I still can't believe I'm in the presence of such pure hunters.


----------



## shortround1

Wild Turkey said:


> Break the law pay the fine. Should be $1000.00 if I was CZAR.


baiting should be legal, your limit of birds is 12. as far as i am concerened , hunting over a recently bushhogged millet or corn field is still baiting.


----------



## shortround1

sagebrush said:


> ok most of the time we smell what we eat or look at it b4 we eat it.Im sure all the honest people ????have never used a decoy or deer pee bought off the shelf maybe even deer cocaine,licks,peanut butter,etc.!!!!! ITS OK!!! u dont have to answer cause I"LL be a hippocrit also cause i do the same.Only difference is 99% of the time these things are not enforced and it is a LURE  food or site we do this 2 make it easier 4 us.So what is the difference in tossing cracked nuts to attract a dove or fake PURCHASED pee in a bottle for a deer they r both illegal,if u are not takin over the limit in watever u hunt and are within reason what does it matter.Thats the problem we have more numbers of game animals than in the earlier years and less hunters.Ever think maybe our kids get bored up at 530 out the door on the field till 10:00 and see 4 crows a killdy hawk and 2 sparrows,I probably wouldnt wont to go either bottom  line stay in ur limits be ethical and Gods land will continue to be enjoyed.


over 80% of doves die every year of natural mortality, if their was baiting and unlimited harvest, the numbers would be the same each year.perhaps then we could take our children out to a dove field and educate them.


----------



## HEADSHOOTER

1 Troll + 20 Idiots = Fathers day post on Woodys


----------



## Pineyrooter

Well, I'm going out on a limb and say that is a bit much for that offense given fines for other offenses. Yeah, I know its a federal bird yeah yeah yeah . . . Its just my opinion but $625 seems a bit steep. I paid $130.00 at the Worth County courthouse several years ago for the same offense and guess what... I've not hunted a baited field since.


----------



## emtguy

deadend said:


> I can only pray that GW's are reading this thread and planning to look into more illegal baiting since it is such a game.  I don't think it would be too hard to bust a few of these yahoos.  I hope you guys can contribute some stiff fine money to the conservation cause which you helped create.



it's not a game to any of us yahoos i dont think, some of us really like to hunnt dove and if you go to a good shoot ater first season 98 percent of the time it's baited.
Now that said i paid 800 bucks last year and 1100.00 bucks this year to join a dove club that has 200 acres of bird feilds planted, they are legal and have tons of birds until the peanuts get picked and farmers slow down and have time to start working feilds then even our club struggles to get birds so we have to go to other feilds we have been invited to that are always baited.
i could pay 10 fines in my county b/c it is only 125 bucks if we are caught over bait and come out as cheap but i do try to be within the law. even at a baited feild or in our club hunts every sat i do quit at the limit 99.9 percent of the time, got a over the ticket limit last year b/c i did not take time to count my birds. was 2 over i think.

i know it's wrong but the bottom line is if you want enough birds to constitute a shoot you have to bait them or get 30 people together that will pay 1100.00 each so land can be rented and seed bought and fertilizer bought and tractors maint. be kept up etc...its just alot easier and cheaper to feed a feild in most folks opinion.


----------



## riskyb

im not going to bash anyone but the fine is what it is, whether it makes sence or not
and now on the other hand some of these posts just make me sick b/c of the unsportsman like things that are being said and implied

and one other thing, how does it look when a public/city/county employee says i like to break the law?


----------



## drippin' rock

rdhood said:


> Not quite. 150 years ago, there WERE deer and turkey there.  They were hunted to extinction in the county long ago. If it were not for the DNR and game laws, there would be none there now. The DNR *forced* you to not to continue to destroy your great hunting paradise... it would not have been created voluntarily.



150 years ago people hunted because there was not an Ingles down the street.  I would guess(because I wasn't there) that locals did not realize populations could be depleted with over-hunting, or did not care, because what are hunting ethics compared to feeding one's family?  There are fewer hunters now, and game populations are through the roof.  Yes, this is because of national and state efforts to conserve  our valuable resources.  Hats off to them.

We have rules in place to keep our society in check, and this includes hunting.  Most people I know make an effort to follow most of them, and some I know don't make much of an effort to follow any of them!  Does everyone with a feeder on their property make sure it is empty two weeks before hunting, and mark off 200 yards and out of sight before they set up a stand?  I'm sure some do.  I'd bet most don't! I believe it all equals out in the end. As I said before, hunters are declining so if a fraction of that number take over the limit of deer, for example, has any harm been done?  I don't think so.  If they get CAUGHT taking over the limit, then they pay the price.  That's the game you play if you knowingly break the law.

I know game wardens are spread thin these days.  I feel however, that these wardens try especially hard to cover fields during dove season.  If you are inclined to break hunting laws, dove fields seem a likely place to get caught.

I don't get tripped up over the ethics debate.  There is absolutely no difference in planting corn versus throwing corn.  Plant a field of corn and cut it before season, there is corn on the ground.  The deer will come.  Buy a 50 lb bag of corn and spread it.  The deer will come.  Food is food.  If you get caught over the spread corn, that corn gets real expensive.  Unethical?  Is putting a worm on a hook unethical?

One last Question.  What's all this Troll business?  I've only started posting recently, so I'm somewhat behind.  How is one determined to be a troll?  Taken for face value, this guy way back at the beginning seemed to be asking a question for debate.  How was he deemed a troll?


----------



## emtguy

riskyb said:


> im not going to bash anyone but the fine is what it is, whether it makes sence or not
> and now on the other hand some of these posts just make me sick b/c of the unsportsman like things that are being said and implied
> 
> and one other thing, how does it look when a public/city/county employee says i like to break the law?



who is a public/city/county employee and how did you gather this info? just curious


----------



## riskyb

normaly emt's are such people or maybe your screen name is misleading and if that is the case i apologize, but this must have hit a little close b/c you were all over it


----------



## reylamb

Mark K said:


> Heck this post wasn't foolish. No one has yet to answer the question of why one county charges $600 and another charges $75
> 
> Shouldn't they all be the same? I still can't believe I'm in the presence of such pure hunters.



Apparently, the difference is federal charges being levied in Worth, vs County charges being levied everywhere else.  Also, apparently, if the judges in Worth had taken their job seriously the feds would not have been involved, and the fines would be more in line with everywhere else.

Having said that, I would completely support standardized fees across the board state wide with standard minimums and maximum fines, with the fines being split between the county court to cover court fees and the state to cover the DNR salaries and expenses.


----------



## riskyb

i agree reylamb


----------



## huntfish

reylamb said:


> Apparently, the difference is federal charges being levied in Worth, vs County charges being levied everywhere else.  Also, apparently, if the judges in Worth had taken their job seriously the feds would not have been involved, and the fines would be more in line with everywhere else.
> 
> Having said that, I would completely support standardized fees across the board state wide with standard minimums and maximum fines, with the fines being split between the county court to cover court fees and the state to cover the DNR salaries and expenses.



Definitely answered the question....


----------



## emtguy

riskyb said:


> normaly emt's are such people or maybe your screen name is misleading and if that is the case i apologize, but this must have hit a little close b/c you were all over it



screen name is correct, i am a EMT. Im just not employed by a city, state or public agency. Your apology is accepted .

I own my own business and EMT as a " third man" when time permits, basically i volunteer(sp?) when i can.


----------



## deadend

emtguy said:


> screen name is correct, i am a EMT. Im just not employed by a city, state or public agency. Your apology is accepted .
> 
> I own my own business and EMT as a " third man" when time permits, basically i volunteer(sp?) when i can.



If you are so proud of your activities which you proclaim to be then let us know which service you "volunteer" for.  I'm 100% sure they would like to "congratulate" you for your success as a "hunter."  Wait, we can easily find that out ourselves.  Nevermind.


----------



## drippin' rock

The perception in some of these posts are that fines levied by DNR benefit the DNR.  I was told recently that the reason we see so many different amounts for the same violation is because the county controls the fine and that fine goes to the county, not the DNR.  In essence, hunting violations are treated like traffic tickets.  Wildlife does not benefit.  I sure hope that is wrong.  Alot of money gets pumped into the system by the DNR.  I'd hate to think that money is controlled by the state or county, and just goes into a general fund.  Any ideas?

Also, I have often thought that GW's have some flexibility in the tickets they write.  If you hunt from a road and are a jack@%& when pulled over, I wonder if the fine could be stiffer?


----------



## doublelungdriller

dove killer said:


> In November 2008, some friends and I had a visit from the local DNR ranger while dove hunting in Worth County.  Yes, we were hunting over bait (split peanuts), we all knew it and we took our citations without a fuss.
> 
> Personally, I don't have an ethical problem with hunting over bait.  I know it is against the law, I know there is always a chance to be caught.  Typically, there is a $75-$150 fine paid at the local courthouse, and all is well.  No different than a speeding ticket.
> 
> Here's the catch - for migratory birds in Worth County, the DNR sends the citation to the US Fish & Wildlife Service, rather than the local courthouse.  Seven months later I received my ticket in the mail from USFWS for $625.  It seems rather excessive to me.  Especially when the same violation just a few miles away would be a fraction of the fine.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Here's my view.
I think that it is crazy. yes it is to high!! what you you done was wrong and you should have to pay a fine or etc. but what about these people that go out and get caught driving drunk or small robbery. They will likely get off alot less than you. What you did was wrong and i hope you leared your lesson, but at no time was you putting the public in any danger like these other crimes do. I think if it was your first time then $250.00 would have been fair. If it was your 2nd time then no hunting license for 1 year.

J.M.O.


----------



## MudDucker

reylamb said:


> Also, apparently, if the judges in Worth had taken their job seriously the feds would not have been involved, and the fines would be more in line with everywhere else.



How do you know they are not?  Let me know when you are going to go to Court and ask the judges this question.  This could have great entertainment value.  

I guess you don't like the State's constitution that states that the judiciary is separate from the administrative branch of our government.


----------



## reylamb

drippin' rock said:


> The perception in some of these posts are that fines levied by DNR benefit the DNR.  I was told recently that the reason we see so many different amounts for the same violation is because the county controls the fine and that fine goes to the county, not the DNR.  In essence, hunting violations are treated like traffic tickets.  Wildlife does not benefit.  I sure hope that is wrong.  Alot of money gets pumped into the system by the DNR.  I'd hate to think that money is controlled by the state or county, and just goes into a general fund.  Any ideas?
> 
> Also, I have often thought that GW's have some flexibility in the tickets they write.  If you hunt from a road and are a jack@%& when pulled over, I wonder if the fine could be stiffer?



All monies from DNR fines go to the county and are administered/enforced by the county courts.  That part of the system is flawed.  I see part of the reasoning behind it, to pay for the county court costs since they are not tried in state court.  However, those fines need to be split, which gets back to my post above....


----------



## reylamb

MudDucker said:


> How do you know they are not?  Let me know when you are going to go to Court and ask the judges this question.  This could have great entertainment value.
> 
> I guess you don't like the State's constitution that states that the judiciary is separate from the administrative branch of our government.



Just going by posts here, from folks in Worth, there is a reason the charges are now being handled by the feds.  This is not constitutional at all.  Of course you also missed the word appartently....which means I have no first-hand knowledge, only going by what is being stated in this thread by the folks here.  Of course in this case, being doves and all, it was much easier to kick this one to the feds, in this specific instance.


----------



## Smokepoler

My opinion is I'd rather shoot skeet and eat chicken.


----------



## mriver72

*dove hunting*

i hunt on a paid hunt and the DNR always seem to stop by when the birds are flying best never had any problems though ,there always nice next year i hope they come around 1 or 2 oclock i hate to have to put the old Browning down for a license check when its cooling off and the skys full of birds ..


----------



## Mark K

Back many years ago, I went on a Lions Club dove shoot in Virginia. Cost was $10. GW's would take you to a stand and drop you off with a orange flag. Once you got your limit you'ld wave the flag and they'ld come pick you up. When I stepped out of the truck the first time - I told him know way was I hunting this - I'm talking speader trucks had dumped out birdseed everywhere. He told me it was legit and all for a good cause. After they picked me up you had the option of donating your birds and getting back in line and pay another $10; or you could keep your birds and call it a day. That was the best $50 I ever spent. My best limit was at the $30 mark with 12 birds for 14 shots.


----------



## Bass Akwards

Who do you think you are? the government???????


----------



## emtguy

deadend said:


> If you are so proud of your activities which you proclaim to be then let us know which service you "volunteer" for.  I'm 100% sure they would like to "congratulate" you for your success as a "hunter."  Wait, we can easily find that out ourselves.  Nevermind.



actually you can't find out(i woulda told ya if you just ask instead of the " we can find out" comment, go ahead and find out ) and i agree with you 100%...they would'nt care and guess what else Mr. walk on water, the boss hunts with us. The way i hunt has nothing to do with the way i perform under stressful situations,i mean if you or your family members were in a bad wreck and hurt( which i pray never happens) would you really give a dang if i hunted over bait last saturday or would you worry more aout me knowing my " stuff"...see my point.

 You would not care if i shot 2 bald eagles , killed 47 mallards over corn and shot 8 hen turkeys outa season before coming to work that day as long as i had the skills to save you or you're loved ones life( which i do) and you're not alone ,no one else would care either...it's amazing how many times i have picked people up in the ambulance and all the " important" things they had going on in their life such as money, stocks, buying this and selling that just was not that important anymore...all they want is to be assured they can live and see their family again..and not one has asked me what i do on my own time or if i hunt baited feilds..they dont give a flyin flip and you wont either if you're ever in a situation like that.

lots of people assume to much on theses boards.


----------



## drippin' rock

emtguy said:


> actually you can't find out(i woulda told ya if you just ask instead of the " we can find out" comment, go ahead and find out ) and i agree with you 100%...they would'nt care and guess what else Mr. walk on water, the boss hunts with us. The way i hunt has nothing to do with the way i perform under stressful situations,i mean if you or your family members were in a bad wreck and hurt( which i pray never happens) would you really give a dang if i hunted over bait last saturday or would you worry more aout me knowing my " stuff"...see my point.
> 
> You would not care if i shot 2 bald eagles , killed 47 mallards over corn and shot 8 hen turkeys outa season before coming to work that day as long as i had the skills to save you or you're loved ones life( which i do) and you're not alone ,no one else would care either...it's amazing how many times i have picked people up in the ambulance and all the " important" things they had going on in their life such as money, stocks, buying this and selling that just was not that important anymore...all they want is to be assured they can live and see their family again..and not one has asked me what i do on my own time or if i hunt baited feilds..they dont give a flyin flip and you wont either if you're ever in a situation like that.
> 
> lots of people assume to much on theses boards.



Well said.  I tell you what.  Some folks on these threads get way too hostile way too quick.  This is supposed to be a place to come and share opinions and experiences, kinda like 'virtual bonfires'.   Just like with the real thing, you can't have one without the "who invited him" guy showing up.


----------



## Mark K

I concur! Emt thank you for your service! Just hope me and mine never need it.


----------



## deadend

emtguy said:


> actually you can't find out(i woulda told ya if you just ask instead of the " we can find out" comment, go ahead and find out ) and i agree with you 100%...they would'nt care and guess what else Mr. walk on water, the boss hunts with us. The way i hunt has nothing to do with the way i perform under stressful situations,i mean if you or your family members were in a bad wreck and hurt( which i pray never happens) would you really give a dang if i hunted over bait last saturday or would you worry more aout me knowing my " stuff"...see my point.
> 
> You would not care if i shot 2 bald eagles , killed 47 mallards over corn and shot 8 hen turkeys outa season before coming to work that day as long as i had the skills to save you or you're loved ones life( which i do) and you're not alone ,no one else would care either...it's amazing how many times i have picked people up in the ambulance and all the " important" things they had going on in their life such as money, stocks, buying this and selling that just was not that important anymore...all they want is to be assured they can live and see their family again..and not one has asked me what i do on my own time or if i hunt baited feilds..they dont give a flyin flip and you wont either if you're ever in a situation like that.
> 
> lots of people assume to much on theses boards.



You can try to justify your actions with braggadocio but the fact remains that you are taking from me and every other ethical hunter and are somehow proud of it.  Do not think that because you ride a gutbus every now and then that it makes you immune to criticism of your questionable character.  I take offense to the fact that you hold yourself high because of a part time job of service that some of us do full time and with honor which you obviously know nothing about.  YOU put it out there with pride so be man enough to realize that you are wrong.


----------



## Mark K

Deadend, do you hunt?


----------



## deadend

I think that was answered in the preceding post.


----------



## T_Fish

LJay said:


> Please-------Do Not feed the "Troll"!!!!!!!





LJay said:


> PLEASE------------Don't feed the Troll!!!!!!!





LJay said:


> This is funny!!!! the guy that started the thread came in and posted. Then within a minute he left. He hasn't been back. NOW you people are at each others throats about something a troll has thrown at you. What is wrong with this picture folks?????





LJay said:


> OK, ya'll keep it civil or I'll lock it down.





somebodys jerkin yalls chain and its working pretty good


----------



## MudDucker

reylamb said:


> Just going by posts here, from folks in Worth, there is a reason the charges are now being handled by the feds.  This is not constitutional at all.  Of course you also missed the word appartently....which means I have no first-hand knowledge, only going by what is being stated in this thread by the folks here.  Of course in this case, being doves and all, it was much easier to kick this one to the feds, in this specific instance.



Didn't miss anything, includinga chance to yank your chain.


----------



## emtguy

" who invited him" guy....thats funny.

thanks.


----------



## emtguy

deadend said:


> You can try to justify your actions with braggadocio but the fact remains that you are taking from me and every other ethical hunter and are somehow proud of it.  Do not think that because you ride a gutbus every now and then that it makes you immune to criticism of your questionable character.  I take offense to the fact that you hold yourself high because of a part time job of service that some of us do full time and with honor which you obviously know nothing about.  YOU put it out there with pride so be man enough to realize that you are wrong.



aint proud of it, just sayin i do it,,i hunt baited feilds along with 90 percent of the other dove hunters out there.

and my character is not in question at all...will i steal or lie to you or from you? NO! will i give a 100 percent at anything or job i do? YES will i tell the truth and say i hunt baited feilds ? YES...sounds like pretty good character to me...a mans character is what he does when no one's watching.

Now i do  my emt'in with honor and would do it full time IF there was any money in it and since you are full time by your admission you know there ain't, it's a poor mans job! youre just a hired hand pedro!

i love emt'ing but im not stupid, i dont do it b/c i wana save a life and live week to week, pay-check to paycheck...i wana save a life and get paid what me and the jobs worth and since i cant do that i dont work full time. i make in a day what a hired hand emt makes in 3 days of 24 hrs shift.  i worked hard and started my own business 12 years ago so i would'nt live week to week and my family dont have to worry about money so much.

now i did put it out there and i am prideful of emt'ing and thr service it provides but you are the one who tried to link working as a emt means i should'nt hunt baited feilds and that since i did im dis-honoring the profession...thats stupid and the two have nothing to do with each other

now please tell me what job i need to have to make hunting baited feilds ok since my proffesion and hunting ethics should coinceide?

notice the post above your last one agree with me here?

i only kill the limit on any feild i hunt, does that mean i can work the ambulance without dishonor?? hahaha


----------



## win280

dove killer said:


> In November 2008, some friends and I had a visit from the local DNR ranger while dove hunting in Worth County.  Yes, we were hunting over bait (split peanuts), we all knew it and we took our citations without a fuss.
> 
> Personally, I don't have an ethical problem with hunting over bait.  I know it is against the law, I know there is always a chance to be caught.  Typically, there is a $75-$150 fine paid at the local courthouse, and all is well.  No different than a speeding ticket.
> 
> Here's the catch - for migratory birds in Worth County, the DNR sends the citation to the US Fish & Wildlife Service, rather than the local courthouse.  Seven months later I received my ticket in the mail from USFWS for $625.  It seems rather excessive to me.  Especially when the same violation just a few miles away would be a fraction of the fine.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



I think you knowing broke a law and should get a really good lawyer to fight what you think is an excessive fine.Should ask for a jury trial so 12 can make the decision if you broke the law or not. IMO problem is not that you knowing broke the law. Your upset that your buddies got off easier than you did.JMO


----------



## Resica

​


emtguy said:


> aint proud of it, just sayin i do it,,i hunt baited feilds along with 90 percent of the other dove hunters out there.
> 
> and my character is not in question at all...will i steal or lie to you or from you? NO! will i give a 100 percent at anything or job i do? YES will i tell the truth and say i hunt baited feilds ? YES...sounds like pretty good character to me...a mans character is what he does when no one's watching.
> 
> Now i do  my emt'in with honor and would do it full time IF there was any money in it and since you are full time by your admission you know there ain't, it's a poor mans job! youre just a hired hand pedro!
> 
> i love emt'ing but im not stupid, i dont do it b/c i wana save a life and live week to week, pay-check to paycheck...i wana save a life and get paid what me and the jobs worth and since i cant do that i dont work full time. i make in a day what a hired hand emt makes in 3 days of 24 hrs shift.  i worked hard and started my own business 12 years ago so i would'nt live week to week and my family dont have to worry about money so much.
> 
> now i did put it out there and i am prideful of emt'ing and thr service it provides but you are the one who tried to link working as a emt means i should'nt hunt baited feilds and that since i did im dis-honoring the profession...thats stupid and the two have nothing to do with each other
> 
> now please tell me what job i need to have to make hunting baited feilds ok since my proffesion and hunting ethics should coinceide?
> 
> notice the post above your last one agree with me here?
> 
> i only kill the limit on any feild i hunt, does that mean i can work the ambulance without dishonor?? hahaha


Come on now.




> GW gave me a award for shooting to good today! 2 over the limit, had to leave feild after only 20 minutes of shooting!!!! Cost me 88.00,, if you play ya pay i guess...i knew i was close but did'nt count. When i saw him i went to scramblin and hid 4 birds after i counted em. He saw me hide them and ask me about my limit, i said nuthin cuz i aint gona lie to a officer( might be dumb but i aint real dumb). He then reached under hay-bale and got the birds...he told me he saw me hide em..he said ya shoulda just told me i mighta let 2 slide. I said man all i saw was GW i counted my birds, i was overlimit and panicked!!! He laughed gave me a ticket and that was it...
> When shoot was thru i asked all the other boys was i the only one over the limit..they said no u was just only one that did'nt know how to hide your birds!!!!
> Funny thing is GW said the same thing, he was like " next time hide em better" and walked off laughing.
> I got em back though, he forgot to give me my license back and i called and left message with DNR and he had to drive all the way back to give em to me...I was not mad though b/c i new the consequences before i killed over the limit. it was my fault, not his, he was doing his job and i deserved what i got.


----------



## lonesome dove

..... dumbest post ever & it made 4 pages....... I feel stupid for reading most of it. Thanks.....


----------



## rdhood

> aint proud of it, just sayin i do it,,i hunt baited feilds along with 90 percent of the other dove hunters out there.
> 
> and my character is not in question at all...will i steal or lie to you or from you? NO! will i give a 100 percent at anything or job i do? YES will i tell the truth and say i hunt baited feilds ? YES...sounds like pretty good character to me...a mans character is what he does when no one's watching.



Yeah, and you hunt over baited fields when the law is not watching.  That's criminal character, and no amount of lifesaving makes it any different.

That is one screwed up sense of morality.  A criminal, by admitting to his crime,  does not make his character better. A criminal repenting of,  and atoning for,  his crime does make his character better.


----------



## Derek Edge

Hmm, I'm not going to bite.


----------



## WSB

Ya'll still feeding that troll?


----------



## deadend

rdhood said:


> Yeah, and you hunt over baited fields when the law is not watching.  That's criminal character, and no amount of lifesaving makes it any different.
> 
> That is one screwed up sense of morality.  A criminal, by admitting to his crime,  does not make his character better. A criminal repenting of,  and atoning for,  his crime does make his character better.



Thank you.  I'm glad at least one other person calls a spade a spade.


----------



## emtguy

rdhood said:


> Yeah, and you hunt over baited fields when the law is not watching.  That's criminal character, and no amount of lifesaving makes it any different.
> 
> That is one screwed up sense of morality.  A criminal, by admitting to his crime,  does not make his character better. A criminal repenting of,  and atoning for,  his crime does make his character better.








i hunt over baited feilds when the law is watching ! thats how i know the fines in most counties! honor among theives!! LOL

and to reisca aboutthe above post about my getting caught with 2 birds over the limit, i have already admited that on page 2 of this thread i have already posted the link to the thread you brought up, you are late on that one. I simply did not take the time to count my birds and i knew i was close but did'nt think i was over...that was a mistake on my part it was not intentional. i shoot the limit and ,now after learning my lesson, i leave the birds out to where i can count them with a glance instead of in my bag and when i get 15 i quit.


----------



## emtguy

i just dont see the coralation between being a good emt or bad emt and hunting over bait and mr. deadend seems to think there is one and again i'll ask mr. riskyb....what kind of job do i need so its ok to hunt baited feilds?


----------



## Buckfever

emtguy said:


> i just dont see the coralation between being a good emt or bad emt and hunting over bait and mr. deadend seems to think there is one and again i'll ask mr. riskyb....*what kind of job do i need so its ok to hunt baited feilds?*



That would be professional thief!


----------



## Mark K

Give it up EMT, deadend is perfect and has never done any wrong, you can't possibly beat perfection! I'm with ya though. I've never set  out to break the law - but I have been caught up in the moment on a dove/duck shoot and lose track of birds. I've walked out with over and figured if caught I'll pay the fine. I guess I should've turned myself in. Just remember - this is the internet where like I've said before: Every one is ten foot tall and bullet proof. Some people believe they are actually perfect and Gods gift to nature. I'ld hate to travel a long distance with these folks - it must take them forever to get where they're going doing the actual speed limit. But, to each his own.


----------



## Six million dollar ham

That is unfortunate.


----------



## one hogman

*Illegal dove shoot*

Not condoning breaking the rules on any game laws but as for dove shoots , there has been many studies that prove that sport hunting has no impact on the number of doves in the US so why do we have all these rules and regs??? Govt. control is what it is about, ecspecially, a season on Crows?? [ a rat with wings] I know about the Mig. treaty with mexico, you couldn't kill them all if you wanted to, what.s next a season on rats?? or Roaches??


----------



## brownceluse

lonesome dove said:


> ..... dumbest post ever & it made 4 pages....... I feel stupid for reading most of it. Thanks.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I am truly amazed that this thread hasn't gotten the axe yet..


----------



## emtguy

Buckfever said:


> That would be professional thief!



or a IRS agent maybe...but some would say you just covered that proffesion with you're statement! 

had to give props thats was a good un!


----------



## emtguy

Mark K said:


> Give it up EMT, deadend is perfect and has never done any wrong, you can't possibly beat perfection! I'm with ya though. I've never set  out to break the law - but I have been caught up in the moment on a dove/duck shoot and lose track of birds. I've walked out with over and figured if caught I'll pay the fine. I guess I should've turned myself in. Just remember - this is the internet where like I've said before: Every one is ten foot tall and bullet proof. Some people believe they are actually perfect and Gods gift to nature. I'ld hate to travel a long distance with these folks - it must take them forever to get where they're going doing the actual speed limit. But, to each his own.




i also bet ya that 99.9 percent of hunters on here dont leave the deer stand 30 minutes after sunset according to the almanac, they all sit there until its dark waiting on a deer to come out and they will shoot it but thats ok in their book. just  hunting over baited feilds is wrong...breaking the law is breaking the law. i might be wrong( or really i am wrong) but i am not a hypocrite.(sp?)


----------



## buckpro04

say what you guys want, but i promise you, if you spend any considerable amount of time dove hunting, you have hunted over some sort of bait. caught or not.
i remember the when you used to be able to feed wheat. 

you duck hunt, deer hunt, turkey hunt

you go to a dove shoot


----------



## kyhunter

For everyone on here that thinks they are perfect and are above this guy, you need to realized that you missed the point of the post.  The guy admitted his mistake said he would pay the fine but had a problem with the difference from county to county.  I see his point.  I also find it funny that the ones who go out of their way to bash REAL people are the ones that rely on our government to give them rules to live by because they aren't smart enough to know the difference between what is really right and wrong.  News Flash people our government is rarely right about ANYTHING!!!!!


----------



## Gentleman4561

lonesome dove said:


> ..... dumbest post ever & it made 4 pages....... I feel stupid for reading most of it. Thanks.....



 I agree...cant believe people are still fighting over this


----------



## Jim Thompson

cant believe yall are still talking about this


----------



## GlassEyeJones

Doves eat peanuts?  LOL!  Dude it sounds like you weren't slick enough to me.  Next time wear your converse to the dove field! DUH HUH HAHAHA


----------



## rholton

I can only imagine how hard it must be for some of you guys to hunt. Must be hard to keep your white robes and halos from getting hung up in the brush or getting dirty.  The bottom line is that you have no right to even speak if you have ever driven 56 mph in a 55 mph zone or if you have ever forgotten to put your seatbelt on. As far as being ethical, that includes not being wasteful too. How many of you that are crying about baited dove fields are truly ethical? Someone said earlier to ask a Native American if baiting is ok? Correct me if I am wrong, but didnt they use every part of a deer (hide, meat and bones). How ethical is it to shoot a deer and then just take the meat and cut the antlers off while the rest is thrown away? 
I agree that most good dove shoots are baited anymore and Worth County has some good ones. I have been on baited shoots before, but the limit is still the same. Someone made the comment that baited fields have 2-3 times more birds. We drag UNBAITED peanut fields in Worth County and have more birds that a lot of the baited fields. As others have said, spreading peanuts on a peanut field is no more baiting than planting a field of corn or millet and mowing strips in it.
As for the original poster's main question which most of the do-gooders seemed to overlook, fines vary by county just as do speeding and traffic fines. Some of the small GA towns that are historically known as speed traps tend to have higher speeding fines than do most other towns. Why I dont know.
I just want to say that it has been a pleasure to hear form all the saints on here. I even put my hands over some of your posts and I swear I could feel some enlightening just from being exposed to your holiness. You guys ought to sell some of your personal items (handkerchef, sweat band, etc) to some of us heathens so that maybe we can glean some of your holiness from them.


----------

